# Funny Video



## kaykay (Jun 16, 2011)

Just took this video this morning. Wish flip cams had a better zoom. Two geese landed in the drylot and this is what happened. It took a miniature to investigate lol

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XFzd3KiMYuU


----------



## Raine Ranch Minis (Jun 16, 2011)

OMG That was FUNNY!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kaykay (Jun 16, 2011)

LOL notice how the big Shetlands stayed to the back. My dancer (first mini I ever bought all those years ago) was the only one brave enough to walk up on the geese.


----------



## Taylor Richelle (Jun 16, 2011)

HAHAHAHA too funny!!!


----------



## Reble (Jun 16, 2011)

Loved it the old saying small but mighty tee hee


----------



## lucky seven (Jun 16, 2011)

small but fierce! how cool and funny


----------



## LittleRibbie (Jun 16, 2011)

Too cute, I loved it when one decided to stop and the others had about an 8 horse pileup!! ooooppps excuse me!

Reminds me of Massachusettes drivers!!


----------



## Kelsey - Vandy's Farm (Jun 16, 2011)

hahahaha


----------



## mrsj (Jun 17, 2011)

Fantastic!


----------



## AnnaC (Jun 18, 2011)

LOL!! Brilliant!








Anna


----------



## Performancemini (Jun 20, 2011)

They are like kids, aren't they? Always good for a laugh!


----------



## Eagle (Jun 23, 2011)

Just so funny, i loved the pile up too. Who says small can't rule


----------

